# Browning Ambition Feeder 3,9m 0-120g?^^



## Angel-Suchti (19. Januar 2010)

Hey Boardies, 
Durch den seehr guten Friedfischbestand meines Verinsgewässers(ist ein See)  möchte ich mir eine Feederrute kaufen.
Ich habe mich bisher auf die Browning Ambition Feeder festgebissen.^^
Ich dachte an die in 390cm und 0-120g wg 
Also an Friedfischen kommen alle Größen vor! Deshalb meine Frage: Ist die etwas zu stark? ich fische warscheinlich in mittlerer Entfernung..ca. 50m glaub ich oder weniger. 
Da ich schon die Ambition Match habe, kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass die Feeder auch von ähnlicher Qualität ist und ich finde, dass 3,9m es schon sein sollten!? #c
Danke schonmal im Voraus! #h


----------



## Borg (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Browning Ambition Feeder 3,9m 0-120g?^^*

Habe u. a. die Ambition Feeder in 4,20 m fürn See und auch diese Rute kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen. Ist vom Wurfgewicht sicherlich ein wenig überdimensoniert, aber mit der feinen Spitze passt das schon. Hatte zumindest bisher keine Schwierigkeiten und man erkennt damit auch feine Bisse. Bin mittlerweile aber auf die Browning Champions Choice Power Feeder umgestiegen. Im Übrigen auch eine sehr geniale Rute.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Angel-Suchti (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Browning Ambition Feeder 3,9m 0-120g?^^*

okay  habe sie furhin nämlich schon bestellt  
          aber danke


----------



## Hümpfi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Browning Ambition Feeder 3,9m 0-120g?^^*

Mit der Ambition wirst du keinen Fehler machen!
Ich besitze die kleinste mit 3m und 60g. Wg. und die ist für denn Preis sehr gut! Vorallem beim Namen Browning wirst du auch nicht viel Falsch machen können ich besitz mitlerweilen schon 3 ruten von dieser Firma und die sind alle Top!

Hast du denn schon eine Rolle für das gute Rütchen?

mfg


----------



## Angel-Suchti (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Browning Ambition Feeder 3,9m 0-120g?^^*

Da ich noch Schüler bin verfüge ich nicht über ein großes Budget...deshalb habe ich erstmal eine Ikon Tenor Pro von Ockert genommen. Klar hätte ich am Liebsten ne Black Magic genommen keine Frage aber das kommt noch


----------



## nostradamus (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Browning Ambition Feeder 3,9m 0-120g?^^*

hallo,

ich würde mir nicht unbedingt eine black mag. zulegen, da es bessere rollen dafür gibt.

nosta


----------



## Angel-Suchti (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Browning Ambition Feeder 3,9m 0-120g?^^*

okay. dann guck ich mal weiter, aber ich brauch erstmal auch kein neues Geschirr


----------



## Hümpfi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Browning Ambition Feeder 3,9m 0-120g?^^*

Wenn du eine große Rolle mit ordentlich Schnureinzug brauchst, dann schau dir mal die Browning Force Feeder Extrem 760 an. Super geiles Teil schon für gut 40€ zu haben.

mfg


----------



## nostradamus (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Browning Ambition Feeder 3,9m 0-120g?^^*

naja, da gehen die meinungen aber wie der name schon sagt "extrem" auseinander#h#h#h


----------



## LeineAngler93 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Browning Ambition Feeder 3,9m 0-120g?^^*

Aah ein gleichgesinnter 

Aaaalso: ich habe die ambition feeder auch und kann nur sagen, dass das ein ganz gutes ding ist, natürlich gibts bessere, die auch nicht viel mehr kosten, z.B. BROWNING Thallium aber die ambition ist schon echt in ordnung.

und zur rolle: ich habe auch erfahrungen mit der Black Magic gemacht und wurde von ihr NICHT enttäuscht, keine ahnung, warum das hier einige behaupten. ich finde sie gut, der freilauf (wenn man ihn nimmt) ist sehr fein und insgesamt gefällt sie mir ziemlich gut.


----------



## Tricast (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Browning Ambition Feeder 3,9m 0-120g?^^*

Ich fahre auch Dacia Logan, groß und fahren tut es auch.

Gruß Heinz


----------

